# Question about wheels



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

I was shopping for wheels for my 68 tempest and was looking for 18x8.5" but the wheel style I want only comes in 18x9". Will that 1/2" make a big difference and start rubbing into the fender?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Only way to tell for sure is to measure. Use one of those "Percy's Wheel Rite" tools, or similar.

Bear


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

I found a good link to this topic, thanks.

68 69 GTO guys.. whats the widest wheels you can run without minitub?


----------

